# Mimaki CG-60st and Mac



## soopajdelux (Dec 15, 2010)

hi all, 
lucked into a second hand mimaki cg-60st
problem with communication between mac and mimaki

running cs5 with finecut on 10.5.8

mimaki does test cuts well and is set to remote

receive statement to the effect of can't communicate with plotter

checked and doubled checked settings in computer and in plotter
all are set as required by the manual
can't for the life of me figure out why the two won't talk to each other

near wits end, any help appreciated.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

We sold those units years ago, but most of our install base used PC's. I would suggest that you contact Mimaki directly to see if they have any tips. My guess is that they are not compatible.

Best Regards.


----------



## billybow (Mar 19, 2008)

bump

Any word on this yet?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

soopajdelux said:


> hi all,
> lucked into a second hand mimaki cg-60st
> problem with communication between mac and mimaki
> 
> ...


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news…they don’t have a Mac driver for that unit.  Here is a link to their site. 

Download | MIMAKI ENGINEERING CO., LTD.


----------



## billybow (Mar 19, 2008)

Corel Whisperer said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news…they don’t have a Mac driver for that unit.  Here is a link to their site.
> 
> Download | MIMAKI ENGINEERING CO., LTD.


Well that stinks, that just means I have to rebuild a windows unit to put with it to cut from... Oh well at least I can design it all on the iMac still... Thanks for the news even if it was bad... LOL

-Billy


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

billybow said:


> Well that stinks, that just means I have to rebuild a windows unit to put with it to cut from... Oh well at least I can design it all on the iMac still... Thanks for the news even if it was bad... LOL
> 
> -Billy


Here I go again....more bad news... it will need to be a Windows 2000 or XP they only have drivers available for these two versions. 

Sorry
CW


----------



## billybow (Mar 19, 2008)

Corel Whisperer said:


> Here I go again....more bad news... it will need to be a Windows 2000 or XP they only have drivers available for these two versions.
> 
> Sorry
> CW


Yea I saw that part also, it is okay though I have an old windows box with xp on it that will work just fine as a cut machine... That way it can be in the back of the shop out of the way from everything else. 

Thanks again for more bad news, lol
Billy


----------

